# Where does Johnny Cupcakes and 410BC get their packaging?



## swbball28 (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone know where does Johnny Cupcakes and 410BC Get their packaging done? Thanks


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

any corrugated box company can make something like that.... find a local one to save on shipping. They will be expensive unless you buy a large quantity, like something with a comma in it. The box is called am R.E.T.T. (Rolled End Tuck Top) 

I use Advanced Packaging Specialists, Inc in Gilbert AZ but that does not mean you should. We buy generic boxes from them but they do print jobs as well. 

apsaz.com


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

Uline sell these but to save repeating an old thread....

Its a bit of an old post but you should find all the relevant info here


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t69926.html


HTH


--
Eze


----------



## swbball28 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for the help


----------



## CloudCollective (Apr 22, 2012)

This is probably a little late but derisorydesigns did the 410BC packaging.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah but they are backed up about 7 months they told me


----------



## CloudCollective (Apr 22, 2012)

That is insane! I was planning on calling them for packaging this week. 

Do you have a clothing brand? 

I will most likely just buy the boxes from uline and find somewhere local to print.


----------

